# re barrel questions



## kemster99 (May 21, 2011)

Had a post in another section on custom rifles.  I am trying to way out all my options.  I do have a Ruger M77 that was a truck gun.  kinda beat up.  would it be worth using that action to kind of do my own custom rifle?  alot of the custom guys are using Rem 700 actions.  Was thinking of maybe a Shilen or Kreiger barrel. i though if i changed out the barrel,  got a good stock and bedded it,  would be a pretty good rifle.


----------



## rayjay (May 21, 2011)

Unless you have a specific purpose for a custom build I would recommend just buying another nice factory rifle. It would cost less and retain it's resale value better. You never get your money back on a custom rifle.


----------



## ben300win (May 23, 2011)

The point of a custom rifle is that it will be yours forever. It is tailored to you. If you want to have it rebarreled then go for it. The reason most are using a 700 action is that there are numbers of parts for them. Kinda like that of a Small Block Chevy. They are a good action and strong to boot. Not sure about a Ruger 77 goes. I think you could do one nice rifle for about 2500.00 with a good quality scope as well.


----------



## Twenty five ought six (May 23, 2011)

kemster99 said:


> Had a post in another section on custom rifles.  I am trying to way out all my options.  I do have a Ruger M77 that was a truck gun.  kinda beat up.  would it be worth using that action to kind of do my own custom rifle?  alot of the custom guys are using Rem 700 actions.  Was thinking of maybe a Shilen or Kreiger barrel. i though if i changed out the barrel,  got a good stock and bedded it,  would be a pretty good rifle.



It would be a good gun.

Only problem is if you do decide to sell it, a Remmy will be more marketable.  If that's not an issue, practically probably not a lot of difference.


----------



## cmshoot (May 24, 2011)

Depends on what you wanna do with it.  If you want to keep it as a hunting and/or truck gun, the M77 is a great action.

For a Precision/Sniper rifle it isn't as suitable as the M700.  One of the main problems is that the built-in scope mount system, while being very strong, limits you as to ring selection.  You also won't have the selection of aftermarket rifle stocks that you will have with the Rem700.

Do you a custom hunting/truck gun with it.  Plenty of good barrels out there (bad barrels have always been an Achilles heel of all the models of Ruger rifles) and folks to do the work.

If you are looking at a hunting/truck gun, take a look at ER Shaw barrels.  They'll mount their barrel up, chamber it, do the whole 9 yards for you.  They do a great job on hunting rifles.  http://www.ershawbarrels.com/

If you wanna go with a Krieger or Shilen barrel, or anything else, and a full-blown custom job, I highly recommend Jeff Walker of Walker Custom Rifles.  He's one of only 2 gunsmiths that I let work on my Sniper rifles.  Tell Jeff that Shep sent ya!  http://walkercustomrifles.com/


----------



## 7mmstw (Oct 28, 2011)

Remington 700s are used more because they are round and dont have a flat bottom. your ruger will be fine for a custom hunting rifle.


----------



## Hammack (Oct 28, 2011)

As said above.  If you are wanting a custom hunting gun, and you like the ruger action then go for it.  I just built a 6.5-06 on a ruger 77 with a shilen barrel, and a B&C stock, and it appears to be a shooter.  A good barrel, and stock will do wonders as far as tightening those groups up.


----------

